# New fiscal year



## FlyLikeAnEagle (2 Apr 2017)

With the new fiscal year I have  2 questions:

1) I talked to my "worker" and she said that the trade I chose "boatswain" is being looked at between the weeks of the 5th & 19th. Now assuming I'm one of the ones picked...how long is it before your actually in boot camp? A month, two? A week? 

2) if I am selected, it said on the site that you have 10 days to respond, do you get the "invitation" via snail mail or email? In the Marine Corps you get a written paper confirming your place but I'm unsure in the CAF. Also, I'm not receiving emails from the armed forces and that's not cool. On a whim, last Dec 5th I wrote my worker asking her if she had heard anything on my file and to my surprise she said I was to go to the base the next day and that I got an email in November but i never did. So needless to say I got off lucky. Don't want to keep pushing my luck. 

Thanks


----------



## Bryne (2 Apr 2017)

A week would be unlikely I would think. Your best bet is to take a scroll through some of the existing threads that contain people's sample applications and the like. That way you can see what the time line has been like for other recruits.

As for the offer itself, I would be expecting an email as opposed to a letter in the post. So, you should probably add forces.ca and forces.gc.ca to your safe senders list.

Good luck!


----------



## da1root (3 Apr 2017)

Couple things.

(1) You don't have a "worker".  There are Recruiters, File Manager, Military Career Counselors; but not "workers".  Each person has a clearly defined job function that they do so when you're quoting information that you've been told make sure you understand who you're speaking with.

(2) As to how far in advance, normally there is MONTHS of advance warning (I state normally) - right now the courses being loaded are end July/early August.  With this said there are times when the notice is shorter as Recruiting Group discovers that they have a few seats left on an upcoming Basic Training, so they will offer people to go earlier.

(3) You should get the offer in email and by telephone.  With that said, please ensure that you fix the spam filter on your email to allow any emails from the "@forces.gc.ca" domain.  The CAF will keep in contact with you primarily by email during the recruiting process.  If you cannot fix this you should contact your Recruiting centre and remove your email address from your file.  This will ensure that the only way they contact you is by telephone; however if you have an email on file that will be the primary contact that the CAF uses.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (3 Apr 2017)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Couple things.
> 
> (1) You don't have a "worker".  There are Recruiters, File Manager, Military Career Counselors; but not "workers".  Each person has a clearly defined job function that they do so when you're quoting information that you've been told make sure you understand who you're speaking with.
> 
> ...



Thank you. Seeing how you know your stuff let me ask you one more question:

The "mcc" said that my file will go up for consideration this week and the forces will pick those they want. If your not picked..are you out? Are there multiple times during the year that certain trades are needed? 

Gracias


----------



## da1root (3 Apr 2017)

Good Day,

Multiple selections can occur in a year depending on the occupation and entry plan.  Some occupations/entry plans fill up quick, others take the entire fiscal year to fill.  It really depends on how many people for an occupation are being looked for (entry plans that require 100+ people take longer to fill than those who only need 20 or less) and how much education is required for the occupation (Medical Officer DEO tends to still have openings the entire year).

Cheers


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (3 Apr 2017)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Good Day,
> 
> Multiple selections can occur in a year depending on the occupation and entry plan.  Some occupations/entry plans fill up quick, others take the entire fiscal year to fill.  It really depends on how many people for an occupation are being looked for (entry plans that require 100+ people take longer to fill than those who only need 20 or less) and how much education is required for the occupation (Medical Officer DEO tends to still have openings the entire year).
> 
> Cheers



The boatswain was 32 - 34 patrons needed with about 50+ people applying. What happens if your one of the 18+ who's application is not chosen...are you done or are you put to the top for next year's selection?


----------



## da1root (3 Apr 2017)

If you're not selected a few things can happen:
(1) If there are still positions remaining after the next selection, then you could be selected on the next competition date;
(2) If there are no positions remaining after the selections, you can try to compete for a different occupation in the CAF;
(3) If there are no positions remaining after the selections, you can wait for next year however please be aware that you will be required to redo some of your paperwork as it expires after 1 year (only the CFAT/TSD have no expiration date).  If you decide this option you are not put to the top of the list, your file will be placed wherever it is deemed in regards to competitiveness in regards to your CFAT/TSD/Interview (i.e. Although you might be #31 on the competition list this year you might be #89 next year if there are more competitive files).


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (3 Apr 2017)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> If you're not selected a few things can happen:
> (1) If there are still positions remaining after the next selection, then you could be selected on the next competition date;
> (2) If there are no positions remaining after the selections, you can try to compete for a different occupation in the CAF;
> (3) If there are no positions remaining after the selections, you can wait for next year however please be aware that you will be required to redo some of your paperwork as it expires after 1 year (only the CFAT/TSD have no expiration date).  If you decide this option you are not put to the top of the list, your file will be placed wherever it is deemed in regards to competitiveness in regards to your CFAT/TSD/Interview (i.e. Although you might be #31 on the competition list this year you might be #89 next year if there are more competitive files).



Christ. Thanks a lot buck. I learnt what I needed to know. Hopefully I'm one of the elite thirty two, otherwise back to welding. 

Gracias


----------

